# Project AEWRON 13



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

My father passed away a few weeks ago after being in a nursing home for 4 years, and the cost for that care was $9k a month so they took just about everything. I did however acquire his bicycle, a 1984 Free Spirit 12-Speed that he bought new currently valued around $30, lol. Considering its sentimental value and me not having a road bike, I decided the proper course of action would be to honor him by fixing it up over the next few months and riding it this summer.

While they were cheap department store bikes at the time, its actually not a bad rig in retrospect. The Pinnacle was a higher model than the Sovereign I believe with a steel lugged frame, Dia-Compe 630's, and a Falcon 1st Gen SS derailleur which is a Taiwanese copy of the Shimano Skylark, etc. The best feature about the bike is that it has a light coating of greasy filth all over it, that helped preserve everything over the decades and it was properly stored off the ground in a dry garage.

My plans are to do a partial-restoration, make a nice rider out of it, some customization, and most importantly have fun with it. Since his biggest passion was flying and he was very fond of his NAVY days I will be using his squadron logo for the head tube badge (see avatar). Obviously replacing all the dry-rotted rubber components, going with all new shiny stainless spokes, new seat and pedals, eliminating one of the front sprockets converting it to a 6-speed with different shifter, but keeping the original paint because its in pretty good shape.

Funny how I didn't want any projects this winter but my dad had other plans in mind. Here are some before photos showing it barn-fresh out of long-term storage...


----------



## kreika (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey sorry to hear about your dads passing. I think that’s a great idea for a tribute bike. Good luck with the project!


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 5, 2019)

kreika said:


> Hey sorry to hear about your dads passing. I think that’s a great idea for a tribute bike. Good luck with the project!



Likewise, never easy to lose a parent.
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the comments. Since I don't want to put a lot of money into this bike I'll be using a few extra parts I have on hand, starting with the seat I have 2 to choose from...

- First one is crushed velour with diamond pattern, looks like late 70's or 80's, no brand name on it, only says "Made in Italy"
- Second one I'm almost positive is from the 80's, it says Arialee Jaguar, Made in Japan

I think either one would look correct on this bike...


----------



## Sven (Feb 6, 2019)

My condolences on your loss. That's a great idea. Best of luck with your project.


----------



## Campbellsoup19 (Feb 6, 2019)

Sorry about the loss of your father. His bike looks like it was kept in fantastic condition and I'm sure he'd be proud of what you're doing with it.

I personally like the look of both seat options you have. Try them on the bike, see what they look like and take a seat to see which you like most.

As was said before keep us posted on progress. I look forward to seeing this completed.


----------



## stezell (Feb 6, 2019)

My condolences to you on the loss of your Dad. Looks like you already have a good starting point for your build, look forward to seeing your progress. 
Sean


----------



## SWPA (Feb 6, 2019)

Many thanks, today was step one by stopping at the bike shop on my way home to see what used parts I could dig up... Since I'm converting it to a 6-speed using only the smaller sprocket up front for preferred gearing range would have been an easy mod, if I could just unbolt the chain guard and remove the larger sprocket but that would have been too easy, lol. The reality is the larger sprocket is attached to the crank and only the smaller sprocket and chain guard can be removed. So I have two options, cut the larger sprocket and use it as a modified spider, or use this Raleigh tri-spider crank I found which is the same length, but I would have to find a 42ish sprocket for it. Also found a single HURET downtube friction shifter which is exactly what I had in mind to eliminate the clutter on the stem, so that was a nice score.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 6, 2019)

Went tire shopping this evening to check availability, prices, reviews, etc. Basically it came down to these four...

Kenda K35 = $16
https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-K35-Street-Wall-Wire/dp/B0028N17DG

Sunlite CST638 = $17
https://www.amazon.com/C638-Wall-Wire-Bike-Black/dp/B0037N32QQ

Vittoria Zaffiro IV = $22
https://www.amazon.com/Vittoria-1113Z62332111TG-Zaffiro-Tires-Black/dp/B074D5PJ3B

Continental Supersport Plus = $23 *(On SALE for $12 shipped!!!!!!!!!)*
https://www.amazon.com/Continental-SuperSport-Plus-Black-27-Inch/dp/B004IFM8B2

While I was tempted to stick with traditional looking old school tires, this is a functional custom build so the modern tire on sale was the clear winner for me.

The price of the Continental for a 700 wheel is $30, and the 27" is normally $23, so $12 shipped is a really great price if anyone is looking to buy 27x1.25" tires.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 7, 2019)

Picked up these NOS rat trap pedals last summer for my old Schwinn, but after I got home I realized they were 9/16" for 3-piece cranks and couldn't use them on my one-piece Schwinn cranks, but as fate would have it they are perfect for my dad's bike project.


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 7, 2019)

SWPA said:


> Picked up these NOS rat trap pedals last summer for my old Schwinn, but after I got home I realized they were 9/16" for 3-piece cranks and couldn't use them on my one-piece Schwinn cranks, but as fate would have it they are perfect for my dad's bike project.



I never get rid of my mistakes for this reason. That's why I have so much stuff!!!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 8, 2019)

Haha, I'm the complete opposite almost to a fault, I don't hold on to anything but then a year later when I need it I'll say... "I knew I should have kept that"


----------



## fattyre (Feb 8, 2019)

Are your rims straight sided / hookless bead?  I’d bet they are.  I know you mentioned that you wanna keep to a budget but may I suggest hook bead rims?  If you are indeed respoking the wheels that would be a good time to up grade to alloy hook bead rims.  Might want to research that a bit. 

I know Sun rims makes a 27 inch CR-18.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 8, 2019)

fattyre said:


> Are your rims straight sided / hookless bead?  I’d bet they are.  I know you mentioned that you wanna keep to a budget but may I suggest hook bead rims?  If you are indeed respoking the wheels that would be a good time to up grade to alloy hook bead rims.




Thanks for the suggestion, funny that you would mention that today...

I believe they are hookless, and the Continental tires just arrived an hour ago and they clearly state on the sidewall "MOUNT ONLY ON HOOKED RIMS"

You have a valid point about better modern alloy rims with a lip, and I don't disagree, but to be honest I was trying to keep the original steel rims for several reasons... the rims are saveable, enjoy the process of reviving the chrome, I like the look of chrome, save money, trying to keep it as era correct as possible, and part of the fun for me is "the feel" of all those older steel parts when riding it. I guess my two choices are... go with modern alloy rims with modern Continental tires, or keep original rims with old school tires.

Since so many people use the Kenda K35 and Sunlite CST638 for 70's and 80's road rims, I assume they are correct for hookless right?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/KENDA-K35-...re-Fixed-Gear-Classic-27-Bicycle/371189689546

Edit: Since this is a budget build that I'm only riding a handful of times in the summer, I'll probably go with Kenda K35 blackwalls on original rims (the gumwalls don't hold up as long).


----------



## GarrettFuller (Feb 8, 2019)

Those rims are hookless... I have a 1987 Free Spirit Pinnacle. Quite a few bikes from that period had the hookless "steel" rims.

I currently run a Vittoria Zaffiro on my rear wheel. That tire is also marked "MOUNT ONLY ON HOOKED RIMS" on the sidewall. That tire hasn't given me any problems; I run it at ~70 PSI.

Just don't inflate it over 70 PSI, and keep an eye on the bead while inflating. If any part of the bead starts to become uneven or try to unseat, immediately deflate the tire and try again.

I have a post on my personal website discussing the topic: http://personal.garrettfuller.org/blog/2018/09/27/steel-rims-and-tire-pressure/


----------



## SWPA (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the tips Garrett.

Forgot to mention yesterday, also found some NOS white vinyl at the bike shop for the bars, that will look nice with the white lettered frame decals...


----------



## BrandonB (Feb 9, 2019)

My condolences on the passing and loss of your Dad.  I like your idea of using your fathers squadron logo for your head badge.  My father was a bombardier on a B17 in WWII and I took his squadrons logo and had a gear shift knob with a brass insert of the logo made for my 34.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks, my grandfather was also a B-17 bombardier, trained at Brooks Field in Texas, that shift knob is beautiful, great idea!

In addition to the head badge I made a "Warning Star" decal today to replace the "FS-12-SPEED" top tube decal, because I'm converting it to a 6-Speed and that was the plane he few in that squadron. I realize some people would think that's silly, but that is what this build is all about, taking a crappy Free Spirit and having fun transforming it into something special, because sentimental value is priceless.

He was stationed in Newfoundland and that Naval Base was part of the Atlantic Barrier, North America's early warning detection from attack during the Cold War (that's why the squadron patch has Paul Revere on it, instead of the British are coming, it was the Russians are coming, haha). They would fly 15-hour shifts from Newfoundland to the Azores non-stop 24-hours a day looking for threats. What is the big deal? Well in the late 50's there was no modern satellites, computers, etc. It was still done the old school way under brutal conditions, there was no cancellations or 2-hour delays even with sub zero temps and 30" of snow, they flew regardless of weather conditions, you cleared the runway and rolled out, no excuses. My father took a Super8 color camcorder there in 1959 and that reel-to-reel film was stored in his closest for 50 years. I asked him repeatedly to let me convert it to DVD before it was too late (linear magnetic recordings deteriorate over time) and he repeatedly refused. Well about 10 years ago he finally gave in and let me digitally convert to, then I edited it in Movie Maker adding music and put it up on YouTube. Over the past 9 years there has been 15k views and lots of guys who also served there have commented so that's been pretty cool, here is the link...


----------



## SWPA (Feb 11, 2019)

Made some good progress on Sunday afternoon...

1. Stripped parts from frame
2. Removed unwanted decals
3. Remove decal adhesive
4. Cleaned frame (paint a little nicer than expected)
5. Cleaned & re-greased bottom bracket
6. Cleaned & re-greased headset (one bearing damaged but had same size spare)
7.  Cleaned and oiled rear derailleur
8. Separated crank arm/sprockets/chain guard to evaluate
9. Previously mentioned I'm converting it to a 6-speed to eliminate a lot of clutter, want to use smaller sprocket for desired gearing and it would have been easy if big sprocket was removable, but the smaller sprocket and chain guard only removable, so I'm going to have local machine shop cut the big gear off and essentially create my own spider, then attach the small sprocket to the spider...


----------



## SWPA (Feb 15, 2019)

Progress slow this week due to work, but picked up the modified sprocket from the machine shop yesterday on the way home...


----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2019)

SWPA said:


> Progress slow this week due to work, but picked up the modified sprocket from the machine shop yesterday on the way home...
> 
> View attachment 949194



I found that " work "  can really get in the way of things.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 16, 2019)

Ain't that the truth! Applied the new decals today, plus my tires and brake pads arrived in the mail today, so I'm off to a good start this weekend...


----------



## GarrettFuller (Feb 16, 2019)

Those decals look excellent!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks, the head badge didn't come out as nice as I had hoped, but I'm happy with the top tube die-cut decal because the font looks very close to the original PINNACLE decal.

Cleaned the parts today, crappy part of the resto, and since we all don't have a Safety-Kleen parts washing bin at home I just make a disposable one with cardboard box and plastic...


----------



## SWPA (Feb 17, 2019)

Also found time today to rebuild both hubs, they are now dialed-in perfectly with all new grease, this rig is gonna roll...

(front bearings were completely dry with no grease, no surprise because they are still building them that way today, lol)


----------



## SWPA (Feb 18, 2019)

I stopped at the bike shop today on my way home to look through the old rims, and as fate would have it I found two NOS Weinmann 116 polished alloy 27x1.25" rims. They are filthy but I think they will clean up. I was planning on using my original rims because they are in very good condition, but considering I found these "era correct" replacements I'm probably going to use them instead, and it will still have that shiny chrome look...


----------



## SWPA (Feb 19, 2019)

Tested a 12" area on those hoops after dinner tonight, just a quick clean and polish, was curious to see if those corrosion spots were going to polish out by hand, luckily they did...


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 19, 2019)

SWPA said:


> ...was curious to see if those corrosion spots were going to polish out by hand, luckily they did...




This is coming together NICE!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks, I've been using *Simichrome* for sometime now, its popular in the HD crowd, its my go-to metal polish and like it better than Mothers or Blue Magic.


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 20, 2019)

Good to know; I've always been a "Mothers" bhoy . I'll have to get some for my Rudge and Hercules projects


----------



## SWPA (Feb 21, 2019)

More polishing... finished the rims last night and found an hour today to do the handlebars and levers, they were not as fun as the rims were, getting burned out on polishing, lol


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 21, 2019)

SWPA said:


> More polishing... getting burned out on polishing, lol




Wow! They look new. Gotta get me some Simichrome!!


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> Wow! They look new. Gotta get me some Simichrome!!



No lie.....


----------



## SWPA (Feb 24, 2019)

Love Simichrome... its expensive when you compare it ounce to ounce, but a little goes a long way and it doesn't have an overpowering ammonia smell like the others.

Went for a ride this morning and worked on dad's bike this afternoon...

1. Cleaned and lubed freewheel... using WD40 you spray it into the back where the bearings are, you spin it in a cardboard box so it doesn't sling everywhere, and you keep repeating that process about a dozen times, then using an airgun you blow out the excess WD40 because you don't want that diluting your lube, and now you are ready to fill it with your favorite lube (I use Phil Tenacious Oil) using the same method, by adding and spinning until it comes out the other side.

2. Bottom bracket... adjusted and dialed in perfectly, its buttery smooth and rocks endlessly like pendulum, can't do that with your modern sealed bearings!

3. Installed... crank set with modified single gear sprocket, NOS pedals, stem/handlebars, and brake calipers.

4. Also installed the custom shifter... it was a 12-speed with 2 stem shifters and now a 6-speed, so I put an NOS single friction shifter on the downtube to eliminate all the clutter. I think the shifter was originally designed for a stem, so I had to open it up to accommodate the larger diameter down tube, file the edges so it wouldn't dig into the frame/paint, use a piece of white vinyl to protect the frame/paint, and use a longer bolt to reach the widened clamp.

Moving right along, hoping to build the wheels next week...


----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)

Looking great. Sounds like you got accomplished....as well as go for  ride this morning


----------



## SWPA (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks, we had no power for 20 hours from Sunday into Monday, so things were weird on Monday with no heat and filling coolers with ice for fridge/freezer items.

Back to normal after work today I had an hour to play, so I decided to tackle replacing the original brake shoes that were hard as a rock due to age...

- Objective was to use original Dia-Compe holders because they look nicer and era correct than just replacement pads without holders
- Purchased Kool-Stop replacement salmon pads (one of the best and Made in USA)
- This can be tricky and tedious because you have to bend the rear tab carefully without breaking it
- Using a screwdriver you tap between the pad and rear holder bending it slightly, then you can get under the pad and pry it out
- Now using pliers you carefully bend the tab so you have enough room to slide the new pad in
- Next you want to take a file and clean up any rough edges on the tab you might have created while bending it
- Insert new pad, they are very tight going in but that is what you want, and it can be a little tricky to get it over the stud hump
- Pay close attention to the arrows on the pads as they should face top forward on the bike (this is so the built-in toe-in is correct)
- Once pad is fully inserted gently tap it with a small hammer to massage the tab back into its rightful place

Finished, brand new quality shoes in the original style holders, now she will have excellent stopping power and be quiet too!


----------



## SWPA (Feb 28, 2019)

Built the wheels this afternoon in traditional 4-cross, while it appears very unexciting there was a lot of pre-prep work that went into it (rebuild hubs, polished crusty rims, service freewheel, SS spokes tough to find in correct length so had to go 1mm shorter). The hubs are dialed in perfectly and the rims are trued perfectly, a great feeling when finished as they spin beautifully...


----------



## SWPA (Mar 5, 2019)

Well my plan was to put the wheels and tires together on Sunday and get them mounted on the bike, but I ripped one of the rim bands putting the tube valve stem through. (Lesson learned, if its a tight fit coat the valve stem with a little silicone and place the stem through the rim band before pushing it through the rim.) So I picked up another set of rim bands, put the wheels and tires together today and got them mounted onto the bike. She now stands on her own two feet and the new wheels spin really sweet.


----------



## SWPA (Mar 10, 2019)

Today was the big day, not only did I plan on finishing it up 99% but there also was heavy rain last night that washed the salt off the streets, so that was a major blessing because it allowed me to take if for a short test flight in the neighborhood, because I wasn't going to take a freshly restored bike onto salt covered roads...

1. Dialed in the stem alignment
2. Routed the brake cables and adjusted the brakes
3. Routed and adjusted the shifter cable
4. Installed seat and post

Test flight went great, smooth and quiet, felt like a brand new bike, only issue was the brakes were too good, too touchy, will have to back them off a tad.

Final step for next Sunday is to wrap the bars with tape!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice lugged frame. Great way to honor your late father. I agree with moving the shifters to the downtube. Sudden, unexpected dismounts can be quite painful with stem shifters.


----------



## SWPA (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you, coincidentally the word Pinnacle means "most successful point" (highest level, crowning point) and that is very fitting for his flying days in the Warning Star with AEWRON 13.


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

Its come a long way...looks great


----------



## SWPA (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks, closing out this project with a good story...

All the stars aligned this week for the Maiden Voyage! The bike was almost complete, Friday weather forecast was 55 and sunny, had to work only a few hours in the afternoon, so it was time to spread her wings. Started early in the morning with taping the bars, final adjustments, and overall pre-flight check. Also installed new seat I ordered from Amazon this week, wanted modern comfort and liked how the black/white combo brought everything together. Wasn't happy with that 80's Jaguar seat I used on test flight, too uncomfortable.

My plan was a 15-mile late morning sortie on the bike trail for its first official outing. The first few miles was great and cruising with a big smile on my face. I come upon a small section of the trail that is closed, no big deal because there is an upper ramp to go around, but while maneuvering around a large steel art structure I had to thread the needle to stay on the asphalt and avoid the mud. Well considering I haven't been on a road bike in 36 years I miscalculated and went off the edge of the asphalt into the mud and had to put my foot down to prevent a total wipe-out. To be standing in the mud with muddy tires only 2 miles into the flight was a little disappointing, but no big deal its just dirt.

I prop the bike up against the art structure and wipe the mud off my shoes. Next I wanted to get the big chucks of mud off the tires so it doesn't sling all over the bike when I get back on, so I decided to pick the bike up and bounce the tires off the ground to knock the mud off, not a good idea because that knocked the chain off the front sprocket. No big deal, easy to put back on, so I go to put the chain back on while turning the cranks and the next thing I know the chain is jammed into the area between the bottom bracket and the sprocket! I mean its really stuck! Turning the sprocket one way or the other seemed to make it worse, and the nuts on the backside the of the sprocket were coincidentally positioned perfectly to interfere with unjamming the chain, it was totally insane! I went from a routine sortie to a total train wreck within minutes and I thought I might have to walk 2 miles back to the car. This is one of those moments I had to take a step back for a minute, take a deep breath, let go and reset. After a brief meditation I calmly attempted to get the chain out without my gloves on, it took a LOT of force and finesse, but after several minutes I finally got it out, put it back on the sprocket and continued on my way.

Later in the ride I stopped to have my packed lunch on a warm sun-baked bench. A few winged friends decided to join me, shared my apple with one of them, and we all took a quick power nap in the sun. Shortly after hitting the trail again I noticed a group of geese having a fit on the shore, so I stopped to see what they were squawking at and I see two geese in the choppy waters flapping around with their bills attached. I assume they were fighting but after watching for several minutes they looked like they were struggling, so I think what started out as a fight ended up getting their bills stuck. The fast current was drifting them toward the River Rescue Boat House, so I pedaled down there and one of the crew was outside getting some fresh air. We both observed for a few minutes and agreed what was happening as they were drifting closer. He went in to grab a long pole and net when suddenly the geese broke loose, rescue operation aborted lol. We chatted for a while about river rescue operations, lots of good intel.

On the return flight back to the car there is a long stretch on the trail that is flat and smooth concrete, so I was able to crank her up to full speed in 6th gear (81 gear inches), wide open full throttle with a tailwind, boy was I flying! It was stealthy quiet and smooth as glass, like the old saying goes, steel is real. All in all it was a very fun and interesting first outing, my dad would have really enjoyed that run, and maybe he did! Even if I never rode that bike ever again that 2-months work was worth every minute of today's 3-hour sortie.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 15, 2019)

Excellent work.  Bike looks great.   The adventure of a bike ride is what its all about!

Since that rear derailleur has low spring tension for the pulley cage your chain falling off the sprocket might not be a one time occurrence.   

You might want to investigate chain keepers since without a front derailleur you basically don't have one.  They look ugly, but its way better than walking.


----------



## SWPA (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you! Very wise suggestion, never thought of that.


----------

